# Lpg @ Bunnings



## WitWonder (27/2/09)

Just an FYI - went to the local bunnings the other day to refill the gas bottle which had conveniently died during in the middle of a boil and discovered they have lowered the price on the refills. From memory it was $24 (as opposed to the $30 something I paid previously). Though, they do seem to be selling 8.5kg bottles these days, not 9kg....


----------



## Ronin (27/2/09)

WitWonder said:


> Just an FYI - went to the local bunnings the other day to refill the gas bottle which had conveniently died during in the middle of a boil and discovered they have lowered the price on the refills. From memory it was $24 (as opposed to the $30 something I paid previously). Though, they do seem to be selling 8.5kg bottles these days, not 9kg....


 
Don't know if it helps you people in perth, but I got a 9kg bottle filled the other day for $15 from Rays Outdoors. Maybe just Geelong though.


----------



## wambesi (27/2/09)

Big thing here is shop around, the servo swap ones were discussed before and a lot of people found some of the smaller indpendent servo's cheaper.
My 9kg cylinder usually costs $19 (but I think that went up to about 21 now) at said servo.


----------



## onescooter (27/2/09)

About $34 for a refill here in Muswellbrook. Man I wish I could get it for 15.


----------



## atkinsonr (27/2/09)

onescooter said:


> About $34 for a refill here in Muswellbrook. Man I wish I could get it for 15.



Man and you're from a coal town... doesn't LPG come from coal mines?


----------



## hoohaaman (28/2/09)

Sh1t I'm paying $28 per a bad 8.5kg fill at bunnings in Melbourne.But I can judge a better fill by handling the cylinder now  

They don't like it,but i'm the client :icon_cheers:


----------



## Weizguy (28/2/09)

Thanks for the reminder. I need to refill my backup bottle , as primary bottle is running low.

Phoned my $20 refill shop, but they'll be closed by the time I can get there. Went to the next best place ($25 per refill), but when I got there they only were offering the ridiculously over-priced $35 swap bottles (you know the ones). Apparently, they only refill on week days (or is that weak days?).
Decided not to purchase there. So I figured, if I'm gonna get screwed, I'll give the money to the local petrol station. Support the locals, etc. Still cost $34.50 and I plan not to make a habit of that - as now they have my newish bottle, and who knows what I have. I know they're all tested and valid (*scoff).
Nasty business, effing rude prices, evil bastards, etc...

Les out


----------



## browndog (28/2/09)

I find it is either the local camping shop or BCF that have the cheapest gas refills. The camping shop is usually the cheapest for me because they give a discount for defence people.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Simon W (28/2/09)

BCF is advertising $10 refills for customers that make *any* instore purchase.
_Any_? I wonder if that includes a $2 pack of fish hooks?


----------



## TidalPete (28/2/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I need to refill my backup bottle , as primary bottle is running low.



I feel your pain Les, I really do! But there is no point in having a backup bottle if it is empty when you need it if you get my drift? :icon_cheers: 
$24 for 9.00Kg here at Kawana but a little cheaper a bit further afield.


TP


----------



## Gavo (28/2/09)

Man I hate this topic. $31 for a 8.5kg swap and go bottle or $33 for a supposed 9kg refill. No other choices here, take it or leave it. :angry: 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## browndog (28/2/09)

gavo said:


> Man I hate this topic. $31 for a 8.5kg swap and go bottle or $33 for a supposed 9kg refill. No other choices here, take it or leave it. :angry:
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.



Electric Gavo !

cheers

Browndog


----------



## hughman666 (28/2/09)

seeing this topic always gets me thinking about switching over to natural gas.

bcf's standard price is ~$20 which gives me 4-5 brews...


----------



## Gavo (28/2/09)

browndog said:


> Electric Gavo !



I just love cooking with gas. I use electric for the HLT "bucket of death" with a tempmate, bloody brilliant. Gas for boiler.
Will just have to live with it. Nothing like getting the burner going, raw primal instinct. :lol: 

Cheers
Gavo.

edit: 45kg bottle refill for the house costs $130 here.


----------



## Hogan (28/2/09)

Bunnings at Campbelltown have stopped filling the LPG bottles but the servo at Airds is still doling the 9kg bottles for $13.00 So long as you don't mind crossing the DMZ to get there.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## TidalPete (28/2/09)

> The servo at Airds is still doling the 9kg bottles for $13.00



Bloody Nora!

TP


----------



## Weizguy (28/2/09)

TidalPete said:


> I feel your pain Les, I really do! But there is no point in having a backup bottle if it is empty when you need it if you get my drift? :icon_cheers:
> $24 for 9.00Kg here at Kawana but a little cheaper a bit further afield.
> 
> 
> TP


Absolutely, and that's why I bit the bullet and just forked over the money (to my chosen vendor).

I'll get the soon-to-be-emptied bottle refilled at a cheaper place during the week.

Thankyou for feeling my pain, too


----------



## Fents (28/2/09)

paid $36 at a BP servo last night! booooooooooo!


----------



## hoohaaman (5/3/09)

Fents said:


> paid $36 at a BP servo last night! booooooooooo!




You ran out of gas mid boil.didn't you  Been there done that.


----------



## clean brewer (5/3/09)

Alot of places dont fill anymore and are swapping over to "Swap n Go" or similar, they probably dont want the liability that obviously goes with filling??

My BCF fills for about $19, it costs $34.50 for a swap and go, but as someone mentioned, just swap the bottle when it gets close to its expiry date and then get a good one again..


----------



## Effect (5/3/09)

hoohaaman said:


> You ran out of gas mid boil.didn't you  Been there done that.





Done that as well...so I just fermented as normal.

A beer judge would say 'A great example of a style with an excellent precense of DMS'.


----------



## enoch (5/3/09)

The local BBQ Galore went from 25 to 30 for a refill. They make you wait a good half hour, presumably to get you to buy something you don't need.
They do have free fill every 4 or 5 but still exy.


----------



## afromaiko (5/3/09)

Ronin said:


> Don't know if it helps you people in perth, but I got a 9kg bottle filled the other day for $15 from Rays Outdoors. Maybe just Geelong though.



Rays around Melbourne does them for $20, or a little bit off that if you are a member of their club. Full 9kg refill of your own bottle while you wait. I'll be paying them a visit again tomorrow as I've just run out.


----------



## Weizguy (4/7/12)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I need to refill my backup bottle , as primary bottle is running low.
> 
> Phoned my $20 refill shop, but they'll be closed by the time I can get there. Went to the next best place ($25 per refill), but when I got there they only were offering the ridiculously over-priced $35 swap bottles (you know the ones). Apparently, they only refill on week days (or is that weak days?).
> Decided not to purchase there. So I figured, if I'm gonna get screwed, I'll give the money to the local petrol station. Support the locals, etc. Still cost $34.50 and I plan not to make a habit of that - as now they have my newish bottle, and who knows what I have. I know they're all tested and valid (*scoff).
> ...


I had to visit the local petrol station recently as I was desperate and running short on time. ($35 bucks again).

I swear if I have to do this again, I will throw my wallet aside, lie face-down down on the floor, and lace my fingers together behind my head, as is the custom when you are about to get robbed.

Yep, I resurrected an old thread. I DO that!

Les out


----------



## JaseH (4/7/12)

There are cheaper ways to refill your gas bottles - but its not quite legal <_<


----------



## Weizguy (4/7/12)

Frothie said:


> There are cheaper ways to refill your gas bottles - but its not quite legal <_<


That's probably because it's not quite safe.

I'm sure someone posted here about how to fill ur LPG bottle with Autogas, which is not the same gas blend at all.
I think that post was pulled.


----------



## robbo5253 (4/7/12)

It may have changed in the last 10 years but when I was working at a service station, we filled the 9kg bbq bottles, 45kg house bottles from the same tank that did the autogas. I am not encouraging people to undertake illegal activity, just saying this is how it was back then.
Cheers
Robbo


----------



## JaseH (4/7/12)

I believe it is a different gas blend but it still does the job fine. But yeah, not legal for the general public to be doing it.

Its also possible to fill your bbq gas bottles from a 45kg house cylinder if you have a full one sitting around. I'd assume there is no law against that?


----------



## AussieJosh (4/7/12)

Sorry if this is a stupid question. Do Bunnings and other places refill those swap gas bottles you get from servo's? I swaped my gas bottle i bought with the bbq.


----------



## JoeF (4/7/12)

AussieJosh said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question. Do Bunnings and other places refill those swap gas bottles you get from servo's? I swaped my gas bottle i bought with the bbq.




Yes, they do! Just did two bottles for $19 bucks each the other day - Bargain!

Compared to $36 each at at Shell Servo...


----------



## adama_bill (4/7/12)

The new store competing with Bunnings; Master Home Improvement is doing 9kg_ swop 'n' g_o for $19.95.
I've got 2 bottles coz I hate to run out.

Hey Frothie, I keen to broaden my understanding . . . just for interest sake can you PM me?


----------



## jameson (4/7/12)

adama_bill said:


> The new store competing with Bunnings; Master Home Improvement is doing 9kg_ swop 'n' g_o for $19.95.
> I've got 2 bottles coz I hate to run out.
> 
> Hey Frothie, I keen to broaden my understanding . . . just for interest sake can you PM me?


Phone masters confirm price. Then ask bunnings would they price match masters they beat it by 10% I have done this the last 4 refills works out about $17. They always phone so have masters number handy for them.


----------



## Rowy (4/7/12)

jameson said:


> Phone masters confirm price. Then ask bunnings would they price match masters they beat it by 10% I have done this the last 4 refills works out about $17. They always phone so have masters number handy for them.



You my friend are a genious :beerbang:


----------



## jameson (4/7/12)

Rowy said:


> You my friend are a genious :beerbang:


Thanks Rowy shall allow one man hug on Saturday. Just head straight to the info desk it will save pissing about with a cashier


----------



## Rowy (4/7/12)

jameson said:


> Thanks Rowy shall allow one man hug on Saturday. Just head straight to the info desk it will save pissing about with a cashier




Naturally that will be a man hug with a minimum of 10cm clear space between groins my friend.........I'm not into that stuff Winkle and NickB get up to h34r:


----------



## NickB (4/7/12)

Hmmm, accusations like that may contribute to drunken retribution on swap night. _May_.....





h34r:


----------



## geoffd (4/7/12)

jameson said:


> Phone masters confirm price. Then ask bunnings would they price match masters they beat it by 10% I have done this the last 4 refills works out about $17. They always phone so have masters number handy for them.




you beautie, thumbs up, will give it a go on next refill, been paying 30 for 8.5kg


----------



## Clutch (4/7/12)

BBQs Galore in Capalaba have been advertising refills for $19 lately.


----------



## Rowy (4/7/12)

Clutch said:


> BBQs Galore in Capalaba have been advertising refills for $19 lately.




That's where I've been filling up Clutch! They make you wait a fair while on the weekends though.


----------

